# Is this place good for learning?



## qwertyjpc (Jun 22, 2005)

just wondering if this college is good for learning A+ and MSCE...


http://www.americanbci.com/computerrepair.html#8100


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

For Those I Would Say Go To You Community College, Those Are Cert's That You Can Get Very Easy With Little Training...


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

From the looks of the site, it doesn't seem like anyone I'd pay for any education or certification.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

SixShooter said:


> From the looks of the site, it doesn't seem like anyone I'd pay for any education or certification.


Agreed.


----------



## qwertyjpc (Jun 22, 2005)

*How about this place?*

http://www.missioncollege.org/catalog/cnet.pdf

It's the closest one to me in San Jose unless you guys know of a better place...

or any correspondence course or online program? 

How about I just read you guys... HA HA...


----------

